# Test Driving GTO Tomorrow...



## jakemug (Aug 22, 2008)

Newb to GTOs, not cars. Driving a 2004 Black on Black automatic with 33,000 miles and appears to be in very good condition tomorrow. Asking price is $18,500 (Dealer). Need advice from you guys on any GTO specific things I should look for when inspecting the car. Is this starting price fair? Don't think I'll be dissapointed with the LS1 vs. the LS2, old enough now that lacking 50 horses won't depress me as long as the car is nice. Gonna be a daily car anyway. Please chime in, sorry if you're sick of threads like this but really need input from the experts. Main attraction to these cars is the fact that you don't see them everyday and they've got a great motor, comfortable ride. Is it unreasonable to drive daily due to low production numbers etc...probably put 12,000 miles annually max. Only other real concern is the trans, please give feedback as to durability and longevity with normal driving and remaining stock. thanks in advance, hopefully join you guys soon


----------



## Dark_Blue (Jul 13, 2008)

Go LS2, you can feel the difference. I think if you are buying a GTO buy it right. I waited and bought a 05 new, and I recommend an 05 or an 06.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I like all the GTO's but I think 18 is a little high for an 04. My 04 was 16 with 20,000 miles and it had brute force intake and muffler delete and custom rims metal fx rims which are really nice. But if you like the car i would go for it. and for the transmission i would go automatic if you do mostly city driving but the manual is always fun.:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

yea do some more look n around you could find a 05/06 for that price!!


----------



## jakemug (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks for reply guys. wasn't planning on more than $15,500. If they won't go that low I'll just wait til they're ready to move it off the lot.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

There is no problem with getting an 04 GTO. Use the extra money saved from staying away from the LS2 and mod the crap out of it. Honostly 18k is way too high for an 04 with that many miles. Goodluck with the purchase keep us updated.


----------



## jerryzx3 (Jul 26, 2008)

I bought mine a few months ago for around $16,500 with 28,000 miles. It was harder to find an 04 with lower miles when I was looking. I got mine from a dealer that wanted 17,500 I believe. If you get it close to the end of the month they will come down a little more just to get it off their inventory, from what I have heard.


----------



## jakemug (Aug 22, 2008)

A$$holes wouldn't budge from $18,500. I took multiple printouts showing '04s within 100 miles from 14-16K and they were like, well we want 18.5K for ours!
I was a serious buyer to! Not some kid off the street kicking tires.

Oh well, at least I got to drive one...two actually. The 04 A4 was very nice and smooth, plenty of power etc. But, they had an 06 M6 with full aftermarket exhaust, headers and all (that leaked) and CAI. Must admit kind of disappointed. Car was strong and all, but not nearly what I had built up in my head after reading so much about these things. My '92 Mustang coupe with H/C/I is MUCH stronger/quicker. I know the LS1s and LS2s are wicked fast when modded correctly, but the one I drove yesterday was kind of a dog. Oh well, search is cooling for now but I'll be back if I wind up with a goat! thanks for input


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The 06 you test drove with the MODs was prolly not tuned for those mODs, what it sounds like to me anyway.
Good luck with your search!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Dealers.......le pa. Should have accepted a lower offer for the 04 GTO.

Good move to keep the search alive elsewhere.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I am getting a little suspicious. An 06 that has been modified, dog??? I am concerned about what's inside. If you settle on either, take the car to a friend mechanic, if not to a trusted one and have him do an evaluation. You will pay for it, but it can save you getting into a car that has had the crap run out of it.
Good luck!


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

If you're really interested, call Hardy Superstore here in Dallas, GA. They hae an 04' Red with low miles and I know would take a cut to move it. 
Call (770) 445-9411, ask to speak to Steve, he is the sales manager, tell him randy kick sent you..
KICKS06
Torid Red/Red Int./18" Wheels, Magnaflow
Goodies


----------



## dlively (May 26, 2008)

I agree, if you though the 06 was a dog something must have been wrong with it , that or you are used to an insanely fast car. I went from a 500 HP Turbo GP to this virtually stock 05 and I cant say I ever thought it was a dog. Very impressed with its power actually.


----------



## sstupid (Mar 3, 2008)

I thought the brakes on the '04s were crap. Is that not true?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

sstupid said:


> I thought the brakes on the '04s were crap. Is that not true?


They're not crap. They're just not as great as the '05/'06s.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

silgoat05 said:


> yea do some more look n around you could find a 05/06 for that price!!



If I could find one for that price it would be sitting in my driveway right now.I've been looking on the internet for months now and never see 05/06s below $21,+++ with low miles at dealerships.

Best bet is to buy from an individual and not a dealership,you can get a lot better deal that way.But I've got a lease to contend with so that option is currently not on the table for me.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

there is one really close to me that is an 06 for $17999 but its got 48000 miles on it


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> there is one really close to me that is an 06 for $17999 but its got 48000 miles on it


That's more miles than I'd be looking for..........driven alot for only 2 years old.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> That's more miles than I'd be looking for..........driven alot for only 2 years old.


:agree Which is exactly why its not sitting in my garage right now


----------

